# WoW- Starke FPS Schwankungen



## Constantin-RO (16. September 2016)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem bei mir.
Ich habe teils extreme FPS Schwankungen die für mich in dem Ausmaß eigentlich unerklärlich sind.
Die FPS schwanken in den neuen Gebieten zwischen 50-160 FPS in Außenarealen. 
Und diese FPS Schwankungen sind nicht in verschiedenen Arealen, ich meine damit auf nem Fußweg von ner Minute switcht die FPS im Sekundentakt locker mal von 160 fps auf 50 runter, dann wieder hoch auf 90, dann wieder auf 55 und so weiter. Manchmal reicht ein Kameraschwenk schon aus für die Schwankung. Also harte FPS Einbrüche die das Bild relativ unflüssig machen, auch wenn 50 immernoch ein guter Wert ist. Aber nicht wenns so unkonstant ist.

Mein System ist wie folgt :
Windows 10 64 Bit
16GB Ram
GTX 1080 Strix OC@2050mhz
i7 6700k @4ghz
Auflösung 1440p

Settings die normal locker drin sein müssten bei meinem System :
Preset und Regler alle auf Anschlag, 8x MSAA, Multisample Alpha Test on, Post Process AA off, Billiniar, DX11, Renderskalierun 100%

Also es ist natürlich klar je nachdem was grade dargestellt wird auf dem Bildschirm das die FPS nicht absolut konstakt bleiben aber Schwankungen von 50-100 FPS auf einen schlag kann nicht normal sein.
Für tipps wäre ich dankbar.
Gruß


----------



## Chinaquads (16. September 2016)

Wie schauts mit der GPU/CPU Auslastung währendessen aus ? Was limitiert ?


----------



## Suffi30 (16. September 2016)

Diese Schwankungen habe ich auch, nur noch etwas extremer da meine CPU schwächer ist.( FX 8350 @ 4,8)
Bei mir zwischen 40 und 96 (da habe ich limitiert) 
Bei 40 fps langweilt sich meine 980ti und teilweise läuft sie in die 110%power Target bei Ca 70 fps. 
An anderen Stellen habe ich wieder 96fps und die gpu läuft irgendwo bei 70% herum. 
Mir ist aufgefallen das das extrem mit der Sichtweite zusammenhängt. Bin ich in einer Zone wo man weit sieht gehen die fps und die gpu Auslastung runter. Drehe ich mich nur ein wenig zur Seite Richtung Berg oder so gehen sofort die fps hoch und auch die Auslastung.
Da läuft die alte Engine einfach verdammt oft ins CPU Limit. 
Würde gerne sehen was da DX12 bewirken könnte aber vermute mal das werde ich nie erleben


----------



## Constantin-RO (16. September 2016)

Hallo,
CPU Auslastung liegt bei ca 20% und GPU schwankt zwischen 50-99% . 
Ja das mit der Sichtweite ist mir auch aufgefallen. Trotzdem dürfte es nichtmal sein das ich auf mitlerweile teilweise 45 FPS runterfalle mit dem System (aktuell in Aszuna am questen)


----------



## Amon (16. September 2016)

Schraub mal das MSAA runter auf 4x und schaue dir die Werte dann noch mal an.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Constantin-RO (16. September 2016)

hab ich auch schon getestet, und wurde direkt mal verwundert weil die fps sich absolut 0 verändert, hier kleiner Beweis :

Mit 8x MSAA:
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Komplett ohne AA:
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

[FPS stehn unten im Spielmenü, MSI overlay erscheint nicht aufm screen]
Dann hätten wir jetzt schon 2 Mysterien, die Schwankenden FPS und Kantenglättung die bei Abschaltung exakt 0 FPS zuwachs gibt....


----------



## Constantin-RO (17. September 2016)

Ebenfalls an der selben Stelle hab ich mal geschaut was passiert wenn ich 4x SSAA und 200% Renderskalierung anschalte, auch keine Veränderung bei den FPS, weder nach oben denn nach unten. Wie zum Geier kann das sein? Die fps müssten dann doch runter gehn...


----------



## Amon (17. September 2016)

Sehr strange...Mal alles auf Standard gestellt und dann getestet?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Suffi30 (17. September 2016)

Das ist leider kein Mysterium sondern die Tatsache dass die CPU limitiert. 
Habe auch mit den Einstellungen experimentiert. So wie du es gemacht hast und die fps gleich bleiben ändert sich nur die GPU Last.


----------



## Gimmick (17. September 2016)

Constantin-RO schrieb:


> Settings die normal locker drin sein müssten bei meinem System :
> Preset und Regler alle auf Anschlag, 8x MSAA, Multisample Alpha Test on, Post Process AA off, Billiniar, DX11, Renderskalierun 100%
> 
> Also es ist natürlich klar je nachdem was grade dargestellt wird auf dem Bildschirm das die FPS nicht absolut konstakt bleiben aber Schwankungen von 50-100 FPS auf einen schlag kann nicht normal sein.
> ...





Constantin-RO schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon getestet, und wurde direkt mal verwundert weil die fps sich absolut 0 verändert, hier kleiner Beweis :
> 
> Mit 8x MSAA:
> Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
> ...





Constantin-RO schrieb:


> Ebenfalls an der selben Stelle hab ich mal geschaut was passiert wenn ich 4x SSAA und 200% Renderskalierung anschalte, auch keine Veränderung bei den FPS, weder nach oben denn nach unten. Wie zum Geier kann das sein? Die fps müssten dann doch runter gehn...



Bei 8xMSAA mit Alphatest limitiert in Gebieten mit vielen Alphatexturen und wenigen Details (Bäume, Elvin Forest z.B.) die GPU. In den neuen Gebieten bremst fast immer die CPU. 
Zudem: 4xSSAA ist das gleiche wie 200% Renderskalierung. 

Im Prinzip kannst du dir in WoW die, für die GPU, maximal ungünstigste Stelle suchen und MSAA/SSAA so hochdrehen bis die FPS an der persönlichen Schmerzgrenze angekommen sind. Beim normalen Spielen wird dann zu 99% immer die CPU limitieren. Und dagegen kann man wenig machen.

Regler, die die CPU entlasten sind:

Flüssigkeitsdetails nicht auf Ultra.
Umgebungsdetails
Bodenobjektdichte
Sichtweite

Ein wenig die Partikeldichte und Schattendetails. Wobei bei den Schatten der Unterschied zwischen Ultra und Ultrahoch nur zu Lasten der GPU geht. 

Ansonsten damit leben und FPS begrenzen, damit es nicht mehr so extrem schwankt.


----------



## drebbin (17. September 2016)

Die max fps einfach an deine Frequenz vom monitor anpassen oder eben vsync an.
In den situationen, wo die fps am geringsten sind ist es einfach der Prozessor, dort dann einstellen bis es passt (Sichtweite zB). Mein 5775c ist mit 4Ghz eigentlich n tick schneller als deiner aber er limitiert  auch manchmal und das bei einer deutlich schwächeren GPU.


----------



## Lippi3110 (25. November 2016)

Moin moin   

Ich habe seit ein paar tagen das gleiche Problem kann es mir auch nicht erklären was es sein soll 

Cpu  i7 4790k 
Gpu Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC  
MainB  Gigabyta  Z87x-D3H 
Ram 16 Gb  
SSd: Samsung MZ-7TE250BW Serie 840 EVO 

Ich habe teilweise nur eine Fps von 30-40 
bin am Verzweifeln


----------



## drebbin (25. November 2016)

Reduziere die Auflösung und schalte AA-Modi aus, bleiben die Dropps gleich limitiert die CPU


----------

